# Problems With Camping World



## fig426 (Sep 28, 2014)

I hope I posted this in the right forum because I need some help and advice.........
I purchased a Keystone 301bq from Camping World Rochester NY in September 2014.At the time of the sale, the salesman and finance rep pushed for the extended service and paint warranty.
The total cost being just shy of $6000. I was assured and reassured that if I bought the warranties, and after doing more research on them, did not want them, that they would be cancelled and I would be reimbursed. A few weeks on I requested them cancelled by phone and certified letter. I was then advised by the Finance Manager that the reimbursement would be submitted.
Now it's February and I have not received anything. I keep contacting the manager and I get the same answer. "Soon". My question is, who do I contact next? Good Sam won't help me, saying it's the dealer's responsibility, and the dealer keeps stalling.
This is horrible and outright fraudulent sales practice.Hopefully CW will get on board with this and refund the money that I'm due.


----------



## fig426 (Sep 28, 2014)

ob277rl said:


> Were you assured and reassured in writing that you could cancel these contracts and be reimbursed. Was there a timeframe for reimbursement? Without involving a lawyer at this time try contacting your states Attorney General's office to make a complaint, and advise Camping World that you are doing so. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Yes it is in writing, and within 60 days. The certified letter was sent and received within 30 days. Thanks for the advice with the AG.


----------



## kenpam (Feb 9, 2015)

fig426 said:


> Were you assured and reassured in writing that you could cancel these contracts and be reimbursed. Was there a timeframe for reimbursement? Without involving a lawyer at this time try contacting your states Attorney General's office to make a complaint, and advise Camping World that you are doing so. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Yes it is in writing, and within 60 days. The certified letter was sent and received within 30 days. Thanks for the advice with the AG.
[/quote]
I am a business owner and the best place to hit him is in the pocket book. If you go the lawyer route make sure you have all the facts in writing. this cannot be a she said I said, you have to go on facts and written ones at that. I would also call by better businees bureau as well as any RV forums and began a plain discussion of our journey with these people. make sure you tell it straight so no backlash comes on you. If this business has an owner and almost all do then find out how who they are and contact them day and night till something is done. Call them at night and early in the morning. owners hate to be called with problems there staff can handle. Good luck


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Good Luck ,but for what it's worth I never buy an Extended Warranty on anything


----------



## Eddie and Tanya (Aug 23, 2015)

This is who I recently received an email from at Camping World about my experience.

Marcus Lemonis
Chairman & CEO, Camping World
[email protected]


----------

